# Local or State Amendments to the NEC



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

*The Great Police State of New Jersey*



Joe Tedesco said:


> Please identify the edition used in your area, and advise of any Local or State Amendments to the NEC.
> 
> I have attached two files with the most current amendments for the 2011 Massachusetts Electrical Code that was sent to me as an IAEI member by a committee member.
> 
> ...


2008 NEC with amendments found in the Uniform Construction Code (UCC). See http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/ucc.html

For amendments specific to the NEC see page 66 of http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_3.pdf

One of the most interesting amendments is to remove the term "Authority Having Juristiction (AHJ)" and insert the term "Electrical Subcode Official" in its place throughout the entire code. The title "Authority Having Juristiction (AHJ)" is not recognized in New Jersey.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

electures said:


> 2008 NEC with amendments found in the Uniform Construction Code (UCC). See http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/ucc.html
> 
> For amendments specific to the NEC see page 66 of http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_3.pdf
> 
> One of the most interesting amendments is to remove the term "Authority Having Juristiction (AHJ)" and insert the term "Electrical Subcode Official" in its place throughout the entire code. The title "Authority Having Juristiction (AHJ)" is not recognized in New Jersey.


 
Dose that mean they took 90.4 from you, IN Pennsylvania The ICC Electrical code basically gave that power to the plans examiner who wont bend on written rules, its taken the chance to do somepthing better and more cost effictive and thrown it out Once you get a plan revued in pa you have to submitt changes as long as its legal.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Joe T.,

State of Wisconsin use the COMM 16 basically it is State Electrical code it have both NEC and few addmends and modifcations.

I will post the link withen 24 hours as soon I get the latest edition and post it here.

France have few local codes as well.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

CT is still on the '05 :whistling2:, with a few amendments.



> AMENDMENTS TO THE 2005 NFPA 70 NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE
> 
> (Amd) ARTICLE 90 – INTRODUCTION
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a great link for those interested on all states & NEC adoption


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We are still on 2008. We normally adopt the latest NEC in June. This is the first year NC has waited until the meeting in September to decide if we go to 2011 and what to amend. 


Here is a list of 2008 NC Electrical Amendments...

http://www.ci.durham.nc.us/departments/inspections/documents/2008_national_electrical_code.pdf


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Here in Alaska, we are on 2008 till at least fall. We have a local amendments pamphlet in Anchorage consisting of six pages. Covers some local things - like a certificate of fitness, and right for inspector to see it. Not having Journeyman on board will result in a cease work order.

We have other things like # of receptacles per circuit (for residential) Parking spaces (Headbolt heater plug required for vehicle), Crawl spaces. Most of the stuff is required because of the weather, and considerations that go hand in hand with use of natural gas (most places are heated here with natural gas) heating and appliances

Funny, we have a disconnect rule for generators here, but none for AC equipment:laughing: Who'd a thunk? We know that global warming is farce!!!.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Oregon*

Oregon

See their courses for the 2008 NEC. :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Oregon
> 
> See their courses for the 2008 NEC. :thumbup:


Not much there :laughing:

The State doesn't do much continuing ed; they _do_, however, approve continuing ed courses for various organizations throughout the state. Most 'lectricians around here just go to the nearest JATC training center for classes. Here's the full list: http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/Continuing_Education/electrical_training.html

I've been taking continuing ed classes lately from John Powell, former Oregon Chief Electrical Inspector. Smart dude.

We're getting ready to adopt the 2011 NEC next month I believe, along with the Oregon Electrical Specialty Code (which serves as our set of local amendments to the NEC).


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I observe the 2008 NEC.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

cmec said:


> Dose that mean they took 90.4 from you, IN Pennsylvania The ICC Electrical code basically gave that power to the plans examiner who wont bend on written rules, its taken the chance to do somepthing better and more cost effictive and thrown it out Once you get a plan revued in pa you have to submitt changes as long as its legal.


(b) The following chapters or articles of the electrical subcode are amended as follows:
1. Article 90 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Introduction," is amended as follows:
i. Section 90.4, entitled "Enforcement," is amended to delete in the first paragraph the phrase, authority having jurisdiction for enforcement of the code" and substitute in lieu thereof, the term electrical subcode official." And add a new last sentence in the first paragraph: "Approval shall be
accordance with N.J.A.C. 5:23-2.9." Delete in the second paragraph the phrase "authority having jurisdiction" and substitute in lieu thereof the term "electrical subcode official" and add after effective safety" the phrase "as provided in N.J.A.C. 5:23-2.9." Delete in the third paragraph the phrase "authority having jurisdiction" and substitute in lieu thereof the term "electrical subcode
official" and delete the phrase "by the jurisdiction" after the word "adopted."
ii. Section 90.5, entitled "Mandatory Rules, Permissive Rules, and Explanatory Material," is
amended to add "except as outlined under N.J.A.C. 5:23-3.16(a)2i" after the word "Code" in line 6
under paragraph (C).​


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

*New Jersey amendments to the 2008 NEC per the UCC*

5:23-3.16 Electrical subcode
(a) Rules concerning the subcode adopted are as follows:
1. Pursuant to authority of P.L. 1975, c. 217, as modified by P.L. 1996, c. 53, the Commissioner hereby adopts the model code of the National Fire Protection Association, known as "The National Electrical Code 2008" as the electrical subcode for New Jersey.
i. Copies of this code may be obtained from the sponsors at NFPA, One Batterymarch Park, Quincy, Massachusetts 02269.
2. The National Electrical Code 2008 may be known and cited as "the electrical subcode."
i. Codes and standards referenced in the Fine Print Notes (FPNs) of the electrical subcode (NEC 2008) shall be considered adopted by reference to the extent prescribed by each related section. These codes and standards also are printed in DCA Bulletin #09-1, which contains a list of adopted codes and standards that are applicable to the enforcement of the electrical subcode.
3. The Commissioner hereby adopts the National Electrical Safety Code (ANSI C2-2007) for
the installation of area lighting facilities by an electric utility on private property on metal poles with an underground electric feed.
i. Copies of the National Electrical Safety Code may be obtained from the Institute of Electrical and Electronic Engineers, Inc., PO Box 1331, 445 Hoes Lane, Piscataway, New Jersey 08855-1331.
(b) The following chapters or articles of the electrical subcode are amended as follows:
1. Article 90 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Introduction," is amended as follows:
i. Section 90.4, entitled "Enforcement," is amended to delete in the first paragraph the phrase, "authority having jurisdiction for enforcement of the code" and substitute in lieu thereof, the term "electrical subcode official." And add a new last sentence in the first paragraph: "Approval shall be in accordance with N.J.A.C. 5:23-2.9." Delete in the second paragraph the phrase "authority having jurisdiction" and substitute in lieu thereof the term "electrical subcode official" and add after "effective safety" the phrase "as provided in N.J.A.C. 5:23-2.9." Delete in the third paragraph the phrase "authority having jurisdiction" and substitute in lieu thereof the term "electrical subcode official" and delete the phrase "by the jurisdiction" after the word "adopted."
ii. Section 90.5, entitled "Mandatory Rules, Permissive Rules, and Explanatory Material," is amended to add "except as outlined under N.J.A.C. 5:23-3.16(a)2i" after the word "Code" in line 6 under paragraph (C).
2. Chapter 1 of the electrical subcode, Article 100, entitled "Definitions," is amended as follows:
i. The definition of the term "approved" is amended to delete the phrase "the authority having
jurisdiction" and substitute in lieu thereof, the phrase "electrical subcode official. Approval shall be in accordance with N.J.A.C. 5:23-3.7, 3.8 and 3.8A."
ii. The definition of "Authority having jurisdiction" is replaced with "Unless otherwise specifically noted, the authority having jurisdiction for the Electrical Subcode shall be the Electrical Subcode Official."
iii. The definition of the term "building" is deleted and in lieu thereof, substitute the definition of the term "building" found in N.J.A.C. 5:23-1.4".
*3. Chapter 2 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Wiring and Protection," is amended as follows:*
*i. Section 210.8 (A)(2) and (5) of Article 210, entitled Branch Circuits, is deleted; it is replaced by Section 210.8(A)(2) and (5) and the exceptions in the National Electrical Code 2005 as follows:*
*"210.8(A)(2) - Garages, and also accessory buildings that have a floor located at or below grade level not intended as habitable rooms and limited to storage areas, work areas, and areas of similar use.*
*Exception No. 1 to (2) - Receptacles that are not readily accessible.*
*Exception No. 2 to (2) - A single receptacle or a duplex receptacle for two appliances located within dedicated space for each appliance that, in normal use, is not easily moved from one place to another and that is cord-and-plug connected in accordance with 400.7(A)(6), (A)7, or (A)(8).*
*Receptacles installed under the exceptions to 210.8(A)(2) shall not be considered as meeting the requirements of 210.52(G).*
*210.8(A)(5) - Unfinished basements: For purposes of this section, unfinished basements are*
*defined as portions or areas of the basement not intended as habitable rooms and limited to*
*storage areas, work areas, and the like.*
*Exception No. 1 to (5) - Receptacles that are not readily accessible.*
*Exception No. 2 to (5) - A single receptacle or a duplex receptacle for two appliances located **within dedicated space for each appliance that, in normal use, is not easily moved from one place to another and that is cord-and-plug connected in accordance with 400.7(A)(6), (A)7, or (A)(8).*
*Exception No. 3 to (5) - A receptacle supplying only a permanently installed fire alarm or **burglar alarm system shall not be required to have ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection."*
4. Chapter 3 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Wiring Methods and Materials," is amended as follows:
i. Section 300.4(A)(1) is amended to delete the words from "so that the edge..." on line four
through "... cannot be maintained" on line six and in lieu thereof substitute "as required by the building subcode. Where the distance from the edge of the hole to the nearest edge of the wood member is less than 32 mm (1 1/4 inches)."
ii. Section 334.10(1) is amended to add "and accessory buildings or structures" after the word dwellings.
iii. Section 334.12(A)(2) is deleted in its entirety.
iv. In Section 342.30, Intermediate Metal Conduit, "or permitted to be unsupported in
accordance with 342.30.(C)" shall be deleted; in Section 344.30, Rigid Metal Conduit, "or permitted to be unsupported in accordance with 344.30.(C)" shall be deleted; in Section 352.30, Rigid Polyvinyl Chloride Conduit, "or permitted to be unsupported in accordance with 352.30.(C)" shall be deleted; in Section 355.30, Metallic Tubing Reinforced Thermosetting Resin Conduit, "or permitted to be unsupported in accordance with 355.30.(C)" shall be deleted; and in Section 358.30, Electrical Metallic Tubing, "or permitted to be unsupported in accordance with 358.30.(C)" shall be deleted.
v. Subsection (C) shall be deleted from each of the following sections: Section 342.30,
Intermediate Metal Conduit, Section 344.30, Rigid Metal Conduit, Section 352.30, Rigid Polyvinyl Chloride Conduit, Section 355.30, Metallic Tubing Reinforced Thermosetting Resin Conduit, and Section 358.30, Electrical Metallic Tubing.
5. Chapter 5 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Special Occupancies," is amended as follows:
i. Sections 514.11(B) and 514.11(C) are amended to delete the phrase "authority having
jurisdiction" and substitute in lieu thereof the phrase "fire protection subcode official."
ii. Section 525.5(B) of Article 525, entitled Carnivals, Circuses, Fairs and Similar Events, is
deleted; it is replaced by Section 525.5(B) in the National Electrical Code 2005 as follows:
"525.5(B) Clearances to Rides and Attractions. Amusement rides and amusement attractions
shall be maintained not less than 4.5 m (15 ft) in any direction from overhead conductors operating at 600 volts or less, except for the conductors supplying the amusement ride or attraction.
Amusement rides or attractions shall not be located under or within 4.5 m (15 ft) horizontally of conductors operating in excess of 600 volts."
iii. Part II of Article 550, entitled "Mobile Homes, Manufactured Homes, and Mobile Home
Parks" comprising sections 550.11 through 550.25 is deleted. Section 550.10 shall be retained.
(1) Exception--Part II is retained in its entirety in the case of mobile/manufactured homes
undergoing repair, renovation, or alteration.
iv. In Article 551, entitled "Recreation Vehicles and Recreation Vehicle Parks," delete from the title the words "Recreational Vehicles and."
(1) Parts II, III, IV, and V, comprising sections 551.20 through 551.60, are deleted in their entirety with the exception of Figure 551.46(C), which shall be retained.
v. Article 552 shall be applicable to structures covered by the recreational park trailers
subcode, N.J.A.C. 5:23-4D, provided that:
(1) The structure is restricted to seasonal use as per Section 552.4. For purposes of applying this requirement, the park in which the structure is located shall be open for six months or less each year or access to the structures shall be otherwise restricted to a period of six months or less each year; and
(2) No additions, alterations, or extensions of any kind shall be made to the electrical system or structure unless the entire electrical system shall be made to conform to the electrical requirements of this code applicable to single family dwellings.
6. Chapter 6 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Special Equipment," is amended as follows:
i. Section 645.17, Power Distribution Units, is amended to delete the words "each panelboard has no more than 42 overcurrent devices and".
7. Chapter 8 of the electrical subcode, entitled "Communication Systems," is amended as follows:
i. Section 800.156, entitled "Dwelling Unit Communications Outlet," is deleted in its entirety.
8. Annex H of the electrical subcode, entitled "Administration and Enforcement," is deleted in its entirety.
(c) A newly installed automatic lawn sprinkler system, where such systems are not prohibited by local ordinance, shall be equipped with an automatic rain sensor device or switch that will override the irrigation cycle of the automatic lawn sprinkler system when rainfall of more than onehalf inch has occurred.

I also bolded one part to show that New Jersey has opted to retain parts of the 2005 NEC in its place.


----------

